# PC Wert



## timo0804 (4. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, ich bin wirklich bei dem Thema überfragt. Mein PC ist circa zwei Jahre alt und ich würde diesen gerne verkaufen um mir einen neuen zusammenstellen zu können. Eventuell könnt Ihr mir grob den Wert sagen:

CPU: Ryzen 5 2600
GPU: KFA2 GTX1070  
Mobo: MSI X470 Gaming Pro
Ram: 16 GB DDR4
PSU: Bequiet 850W
Gehäuse: Zalamnn Z11 Plus

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Beste Grüße Timo


----------



## Technipion (4. August 2020)

Hi timo0804,
bist du sicher, dass du den Rechner nicht lieber upgraden willst, statt dir einen komplett neuen anzuschaffen?

Bei der CPU würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Ryzen 3000 für ein neues System empfehlen, der wäre aber auch mit deinem jetzigen Mainboard kompatibel. Der Arbeitsspeicher ließe sich bestimmt noch ausbauen oder tauschen, und das Netzteil dürfte noch einige Jahre halten und hat ja genug Leistung.
Die GraKa könntest du dann verkaufen und eine neue besorgen.

Falls du trotzdem das ganze System verkaufen willst, würde ich mal auf Ebay nachschauen, für welche Preise die einzelnen Komponenten im Moment so gebraucht gehandelt werden. Das alles dann aufaddieren und das Komplettsystem zu dem Preis anbieten. Der müsste dann eigentlich gut weggehen, weil sich die Leute ja den eigenen Zusammenbau sparen.

Aber: Jetzt gerade ist eigentlich keine so gute Zeit für PC Upgrades. In wenigen Monaten kommen neue AMD Prozessoren heraus (Ryzen 4000 Desktop) *und* auch die neuen Grafikkartengenerationen von nVIDIA und AMD (RTX 3000 Serie und Big Navi). Das heißt: Du bekommst dann für das gleiche Geld mehr Leistung. Oder aber, du bekommst dann die Hardware von heute für weniger Geld.
Eventuell kannst du dich ja noch ein paar Wochen gedulden. Dein aktuelles System müsste ja noch ganz gut laufen.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## heckosi (5. August 2020)

Hey, schließe mich da Technipion an. 

Wenn du den PC dann bei Ebay komplett reinsetzt, kannste aber auch noch ein bisschen über deinen errechneten Preis gehen. Einzelne Komponenten sind idR billiger, der Kunde bezahlt ja auch quasi dafür das er schon zusammengebaut ist.

LG
Heckosi


----------

